# Candy**



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Holiday Marble BarkPrep Time:20 mins. Ready In:1 hr. 22 mins. Skill:No Experience RequiredServes:Makes about 1 lb. 6 squares BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Baking Chocolate or 1 pkg. (6 squares) BAKER'SBittersweet Baking Chocolate	1 pkg. (6 squares) BAKER'S Premium White Baking Chocolate	1 cup toasted chopped nuts* *Or substitute toasted BAKER'S ANGEL FLAKE Coconut or crushed peppermintcandies (about 50 peppermint starlight candies). MICROWAVE semi-sweet and white chocolates in separate medium microwavablebowls on HIGH 2 minutes or until almost melted, stirring halfway throughheating time. Stir until completely melted. STIR 1/2 cup of the nuts intoeach bowl. Alternately spoon melted chocolates onto wax paper-lined cookiesheet or tray. Swirl chocolates together with knife several times formarble effect. REFRIGERATE 1 hour or until firm. Break into pieces. Storage Know How: Store in airtight container between layers of waxed paperin a cool, dark place for up to 3 weeks. Variations: Dark ChocolateHoliday Bark: Omit white chocolate. Use 1-1/2 pkg. (12 squares) BAKER'SSemi-Sweet Baking Chocolate. Chocolate-Peanut Butter Marble Bark: PrepareBark as directed, omitting nuts and stirring 1/4 cup creamy peanut butterinto melted white chocolate. Place peppermint candies in zipper-style plastic bag. Crush with rollingpin or mallet. Or, process in food processor using pulsing action.


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Starcatcher,That sounds "yummy to my tummy!" Thanks for this wonderful recipe. I love to eat anything that has coconut in it. This will be a great recipe for my Christmas crowd!Thanks!Brandi


----------

